# EIT Certification - Background Check



## rexor65 (Sep 12, 2014)

I recently passed the FE exam for civil engineering and am now in the process of applying for my EIT and I'm a little concerned with the background check part. I have a minor in consumption on my record from 2010 when I was 18 years old, however the only place the record is located is at the college police station in Arizona. I wasn't arrested and was just given a citation at the time to show up to court and pay a fine. Has anyone run into the problem of being denied due to a misdemeanor on their record? Should I be worried about this at all?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2014)

No I wouldn't worry about it, they're really looking for Felonise and drug convictions I know tons of people with DUIs that are PE's


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 12, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> No I wouldn't worry about it, they're really looking for Felonise and drug convictions I know tons of people with DUIs that are PE's


Yeah, big Boss man is right. My boss told me of time when his former boss was driven around by limo because he lost his DL


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Sep 14, 2014)

I had a misdemeanor on my record when I sat for the EIT/FE. The important thing is to be honest about it. If you're not, and they find out, it would not be good.


----------



## Peele1 (Sep 15, 2014)

I am not a lawyer, etc...

It may be that this is not an actual misdemeanor. Maybe check with the college to see if it is reported anywhere as anything other than a violation of school rules.


----------



## rexor65 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone! That info makes me feel a lot better abou it.


----------

